# options



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

move from Tokyo to Singapore more likely now given rumours in the Office, trying to do some forward research. Would like to keep little one in private School but think it might be touch and go given likely salary range of SGD 110-120K pa,, I guess if we live in a good HBD then manageable or older Condo ??, also came across another site where I understand some take another option and do the daily commute from Malaysia ??, is that really possible ??...., also as a foreigner coming in to Singapore are rents inflated, just that I have a co worker and good friend who is from Singapore and working in our Singapore branch, would it help for him to be involved in securing a property at best rate.....thanks


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

We're currently doing the same move, albeit with the advantage that we lived in Singapore previously before moving to Tokyo. Can't help you with school costs but there are a couple of decent rental sites - iproperty and propertyguru - that will give you an idea of what you can get. If you are flexible on where you live, I would say you can get a decent condo for $4k. 

For the rents, depends who you speak to.. Some landlords are definitely still asking ridiculous rents, some tenants are renewing at lower rates.. The main thing is to find a decent agent who will negotiate on your behalf. Message me and I can give you the details of our agent who we used when we first moved to Singapore, again when we moved within Singapore and now for our move back to Tokyo. They've already played hardball with a couple of landlords who, in all fairness, need a beating!


----------

